# Allergic reactions to scents



## kbuska (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone or anyone in your family gotten a rash or hives from just the amount of fragrance in your homes from bars curing? My wife has had hives and a rash for more then a week and we can't figure out the cause. She is currently using unscented soap but Most of my family is sensitive to cinnamon and I do have some spiced soap curing. Not sure how to test this other then move my cure rack to a room that isn't used often and perhaps a hepa filter. 

Thoughts?

-ken


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 30, 2011)

My Brother in Law is very allergic to any synthetic fragrances at all... I make 100% Castile unscented for him, wrapped in butcher paper.  I recently made a bar for my Sister in Law that was stored in the same box as his soap for less than a week and was wrapped in plastic cling wrap... it was still strong enough to scent the box a little, but the OO soap seemed to have been unaffected... until my BiL used it, that is... he immediately broke out into a case of hives and, when he saw me next, asked if I had used any fragrances in the batch.  I was completely surprised because the bar was unscented and I have a fairly sensetive nose... the only fragrance anywhere near that bar was the wrapped up perfumer's bar I made for his wife.

In short... it is possible if someone is highly sensetized to a particular ingredient that even the stuff wafting around can contaminate their environs and affect them.  You might try airing out the house and curing your spice bars in a little used room or perhaps in the garage.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2011)

Hives/allergies are such a tricky thing. I was dealing with hives for quite a while, was pretty sure it was scent/chemical related because it seemed to happen not too long after I started using FOs (even stopped using scented stuff for a long time and switched shampoos about a million times) and finally after several months, discovered I have a milk allergy. 

It popped up literally out of nowhere, I guess... I have been drinking milk my whole life. Now a bowl of ice cream or a latte sends me into an itchy frenzy.

I would explore the scents but also keep in mind that it could be anything. Such a tricky subject. Keep the spiced soap somewhere else but also watch for when the hives/rash gets worse and think of what she has been eating, what room has she been in, what products has she used.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes these things can be cumulative, I'm a bit of a sensitive person and have a few allergies, like milk (mine also just popped up one day out of nowhere) and gluten and dust mites, I don't break out in hives with FO but they do seem to get into my nose and just be overwhelming for me, and also can just make my head a bit fuzzy and thick (not quite a headache just hard to think properly for a bit). 

You could see if there are any new flowers or pollens this time of year or any new other products she has been using or eating, even check things you think you know but that may have a new formula and new ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> Has anyone or anyone in your family gotten a rash or hives from just the amount of fragrance in your homes from bars curing? My wife has had hives and a rash for more then a week and we can't figure out the cause. She is currently using unscented soap but Most of my family is sensitive to cinnamon and I do have some spiced soap curing. Not sure how to test this other then move my cure rack to a room that isn't used often and perhaps a hepa filter.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> -ken



Me - yes, seriously. I soaped with pink sugar FO three days ago and I am still feeling ill. I got sick right after, could not breathe, got hives, etc. This is from inhalation though not from using the soap, BUT we all have to use unscented soaps for our body. I am switching over to EOs because my husband says the FO smell horrible, and after the pink sugar incident


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of the FOs really make me feel sick. Instant headache, dizzy etc. I spilt a bit of BB Applejack and Peel on my hand last year and I've had nothing but trouble ever since. It must have sensitised me. I'm ok with sniffing essential oils.


----------



## carebear (Oct 6, 2011)

Why would EOs, as a class, be any different than FOs?

FOs are "regulated" - EOs aren't.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Why would EOs, as a class, be any different than FOs?
> 
> FOs are "regulated" - EOs aren't.



I keep wondering this myself! But I seem to be really affected by FOs and EOs have never bothered me one bit. All I can think of is synthetic vs. natural? Maybe it's all in my head.

FOs, I cannot breathe them when I am making soap. It's an instant headache, no matter which FO I am using. I usually wear a mask now, just a disposable one... I don't think it helps that much but I do it anyway.

EOs, I can breathe straight from the bottle, I use them in my diffuser all the time, I don't get a headache or anything from them.


Plus, in my FO soaps, I can't stand to use them until months and months later. If it's someone else's soap, like a swap soap or from the store, I have no problem using it. If it's my own soap (or lotion or bath bomb) that I made, it takes me a really long time to be able to use them... it's like I smelled too much of it and it's gross to me for a while.

EO stuff I can use right away. It doesn't gross me out.


----------



## MsSharLee (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a very serious reaction like an asthma attack from lavender and eucalyptus oils.  I made a batch of lavender soap for my sister and it was so bad that my PCP prescribed an inhaler for a while.  I had to send the soap home with my sister and tell her how to cut and let it cure. 

I have to be  very careful when I go into the craft stores because of the eucalyptus in the flower section.

There are a few FO's that I get an instant headache from also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I am thinking maybe soaping with a mask would help? I am seriously considering this route after checking the price or EOs. Yeowers, they are $$$!!!


----------



## carebear (Oct 6, 2011)

MsSharLee said:
			
		

> I have a very serious reaction like an asthma attack from lavender and eucalyptus oils.  I made a batch of lavender soap for my sister and it was so bad that my PCP prescribed an inhaler for a while.  I had to send the soap home with my sister and tell her how to cut and let it cure.


straight Bulgarian lavender triggers my asthma. Lavender FO does not.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 7, 2011)

Who knows why? SC Sandlewood nearly killed me when I smelled it when soaping. I couldn't get near the soap for ages. I've boxed it and put it away until it mellows considerably. It could still end up in the bin. Some FOs don't bother me at all. Some cheap perfumes (on other women) upset me greatly with instant headache and dizziness so extreme that it surprises me.  :wink:


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 8, 2011)

My Mom can't use anything fragranced, lotion, soap, etc.  She has never had a perfume.  She has only been able to use one brand of soap in 30 years until I started making it.

I am able to use all EOs except pine, which I am allergic to.  I have to be very careful with FOs.  Certain ones can trigger migraines, irritate skin, etc.  I believe the difference is that EOs are 100% naturally derived and FOs are not, it is the synthetic part I have difficulty with.


----------

